# Whats the best way/paint to make great stuff look like guts?



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I use several shades of red, brown, black, and white until I get the desired look. I then use a wet look sealer to make the guts look wet. When I am displaying the guts, I cover them in fake blood.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

we are using insulation foam (the kind you fill PVC candles with) and painting them red....


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Painting Guts*

Check out Halloween Express, you can buy good body parts, intestine, stomach, liver, etc. already sprayed in a base color coat. We use flex latex paint to rot them out, blacks, browns, little green never hurts, then lay the latex gloss to them for that slimy wet look! We then use fake/stage blood to splash around and/or place them in a nice pool of it.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I do the same thing...red spray paint first then add black & green for some depth...youll get the hang of it when u do it


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

Ha! All hail to king... baby!!! AOD


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used Great Stuff painted with a base of latex paints. Red overall, black in recesses, prop blood and some blood gel to get a fresh look. 

The full body will be a patient of the 'Mad Scientist', with a WWM making him jump a bit (note the eye hanging out of the right socket)
The severed dude will have some rats and crows picking on him







View attachment 13112


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

propmistress said:


> ... I then use a wet look sealer to make the guts look wet...


What is this product? I'm looking for something similar.


----------



## Ulcerative (Sep 6, 2008)

*Fresh intestines.*



matthewemrich said:


> anyone have an answer?












Check out my photo album. I used the great stuff foam in a can and painted it with different flesh colors, and a couple of shades of red and then sealed it with a high gloss to keep it looking fresh. You can pick up the gloss sealer in the same section of the craft store that stock the cheap acrylic craft paints.


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

I used great stuff to make the guts, then a very high gloss red, followed by a coat of Clear coat to m,ake it shiney and wet.
I needed it to be a little more vivid red so TOTS could see it from a distance.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

All good ideas. Whenever I start getting close to the end of a can of Great Stuff I just start making heart shaped blobs, lung shaped blobs, etc on onto 6 mil clear plastic. When the top layer is dry I peel it off and let the other side dry. Later I add red, black, and purple paint and keep those in a big plastic bucket so that I always have a supply ready for the next corpsed Bucky that comes along.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Using the end of the can that way is a really good idea. I always pay for not planning ahead.


----------

